# Carrageenan - does anyone have issues with this?



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

In researching ingredients more closely lately I have noticed Carrageenan. When I look it up it appears to be from seaweed, seems harmless enough.But I have also read that it can be related to digestive problems.Has anyone found they have problems with this?It appears to be in non-diary milks, yogurts, ice creams, processed meats and lots of other things.Trying low-fodmap, so I am tempting to stay as I am for the 2 months and if nothing has helped, maybe look into this.Thoughts?Thank you


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

According to the link below, carrageenan should be avoided during the elimination phase for sure. Also some good info about coconut products:My link


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you seems I am within acceptable range coconut wise.


----------



## CornucopiaInst (Apr 28, 2012)

Research suggests that the food ingredient carrageenan contains degraded carrageenan, which negatively impacts gastrointestinal health and is recognized as a possible human carcinogen. Yet it is a common ingredient in foods, including organic foods. While it is unlikely that the government will take action to protect our health and remove carrageenan from conventional foods, we do have a chance to see carrageenan removed from certified organic foods. At the end of May, the USDA's National Organic Standards Board will be voting on whether carrageenan should be removed from the list of approved ingredients in organic foods. If you agree that organic foods should be free from potentially harmful ingredients like carrageenan, please send a comment to the USDA. The more comments they receive, the more likely they are to vote to remove carrageenan (the carrageenan industry will fight tooth and nail to keep it on the list of approved ingredients). An action alert, with instructions for submitting a comment to the USDA, is available at http://www.cornucopia.org/tell-the-usda-to-remove-carrageenan-from-organic-foods/.Please act by May 3! Thank you!


----------



## CornucopiaInst (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cornucopia Institute just released a report compiling the scientific evidence linking the food additive carrageenan to gastrointestinal inflammation and disease. The press release and report are available here: http://www.cornucopia.org/ and http://www.cornucopia.org/carrageenan-2013/. They're also asking people who cut carrageenan out of their diet and who noticed improvements in their gastrointestinal health to fill out an online questionnaire (http://www.cornucopia.org/carrageenan-questionnaire/), which is designed to assist medical researchers in better understanding the impact of carrageenan on public health.


----------



## TonyDouglass76! (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been affected by this additive, I lost my job my home and nearly my family all because of Carrageenan!!! I had dizziness, nausea, headaches, gut inflammation, D and V, cramps and loss of energy, not to mention and extremely large belly. Recommend stay away from it is a must!!! I cannot emphasise this enough!!!! Since removing Carageenan from my diet I have none of the above and now can read while traveling on a train!!!. Unfortunatly the GP had no idea about Carrageenan, and subsequently mis diagnosed my ailment, and so was thought to be putting it on so to speak(making it up).


----------

